# Do I look ready for Work?



## Sheepshape (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's Dexter....one of my 'Main Men' for this year.




 

HE thinks he is a ladies' man.....but he's really quite a softie



 

I plan for him to go in with some of the ladies on about October 15th.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2018)

What a handsome man! What breed is he?


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What breed is he?


He's a Beulah Speckled Face. Beulah is a small town about 20 miles from here where the breed was established about 120 years ago. They are a hill sheep with fairly thick wool. Ewes weigh about 50-55kg and rams about 85-90kg.....though I expect he's nearer the 100 as he is carrying a bit of extra padding right now.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2018)

What do you do with the wool? I refuse to have a wool breed......there is a spinners guild in the next county and I would have to learn to shear, learn how to spin, knit, crochet and buy all the appropriate equipment. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What do you do with the wool?


British Wool Marketing Board buy it (though price paid barely covers the shearing cost). Most sheep over here are wool sheep as they need their coats in winter to keep warm (with last year being a very cold exception, winters over here tend to be relatively mild, but the climate is very damp and chilling)
Shearing is quite big over here, too. Every country fair has its speed shearing contest. The local lads come over with their own shearing trailer, shears etc. and we just feed the sheep through to them. We then fold the fleeces and bag them and take the big bags to the collection depot. A fleece from these sheep weighs about 8-9 lbs per animal and the bag holds about 20 fleeces.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2018)

I have considered wool sheep. If I had more/better pasture, I would probably get a few and then dive head first into all the previously mentioned after effects.....LOL


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 4, 2018)

What a big, handsome boy he is! Good luck with your breeding season.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 4, 2018)

He sure does look like a great boy for the job! Glad that he's a softy... I assume that you were referring to behavior/attitude as opposed to his fleece, though that may apply as well.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 5, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Glad that he's a softy.


He loves to be petted ......side of the face, front of the neck. Eyes rapidly close and he looks SO contented. I avoid patting between the horns, though.He has never shown any signs of aggression. His coat is thick and warm. He has a very thick neck (and rather thick waistline, being very fond of treats).

He certainly seems to be ready to work. He's calling the girls and some are answering him.


----------

